# Multiple HP printers on a ACER computer



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Make sure the Hp Printer related S/W is up to date

I have been running more than one Hp printer & when I did the last HP S/W update I got an update that was printer specific. It solved a different problem in that when I selected my Hp C6180 non laser printer to print documents they went instead to the Hp 2600n laser printer

1) Type UPD in the Search Box
2) Select HP Update
.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Download and install the latest drivers from HP if you haven't already.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...en&cc=us&dlc=en&lang=en&cc=us&submit=Go%20%BB


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies!

We removed all the programs associated with the HP printer.
Using the original CD that came with the printer, we installed the printer drivers only using the 'custom' install option.

The printer appeared under printers in Control panel.

However, when the computer was shut off and then re-booted, we had the 'new hardware found' message occur again.
Looked in the CP/Printers and had two appearances again.
So deleted one and and rebooted the machine.
This time, everything was normal.

My friend is now away on vacation, so I'll have to wait until she's back, before I'm sure the problem is resolved.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

I cannot remember exactly, but there might be an option to choose whether you want to install a new hardware which is found by windows or not. I think you only need to disable the automatically installing function


----------

